# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Tới Phần Lan thăm ngôi làng của ông già Noel - ngoi lang cua ong gia noel

## hagiang_83

Ai cũng biết nhà của Ông già Noel ở Bắc Cực, nhưng chính xác nó nằm ở Rovaniemi, Lapland, Phần Lan. Tại đây, bạn có thể bắt tay ông ấy và được viếng thăm nhiều địa điểm đặc biệt ở ngôi làng Santa Claus như: Văn phòng Ông già Noel này, Bưu điện Santa Claus này, Phòng triển lãm giáng sinh và cả công viên nữa,...

Ở những gia đình khá giả, họ thường tổ chức một chuyến du lịch để mọi người trong gia đình vừa tranh thủ nghỉ đông, vừa gặp gỡ ông già tuyết luôn. Thành ra, những ngày như Giáng sinh ở đây thật tấp nập và nhiều trò vui.



Đầu tiên tụi nhóc sẽ được nghịch tuyết đã đời luôn!







Được chơi với những chú chó Husky



Màn khoái nhất vẫn là gặp gỡ Santa Claus, cùng nựng cún con với ông



Hình như nhầm rồi đó ông ơi, Santa Claus trong truyện cữi con khác chứ đâu phải Husky đâu ông?



Như vầy mới đúng nè, còn Tuần lộc ^_^

----------


## hagiang_83

Có rất nhiều trò để mấy bạn nhỏ vui cùng Ông già tuyết ở đây nhé!



Cùng Santa Claus đọc thiệp và thư của những bạn nhỏ khác gửi về nè!







Đi dạo ngắm cảnh Làng với Tuần lộc





Nó lung linh và huyền ảo như trong truyện vậy đó!





Một địa điểm không thể bỏ qua trong mùa Giáng sinh nếu bạn có "money"


(Sưu tầm)
_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn có không khí giáng sinh quá  :love struck: 
Đẹp thật

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Trời ơi nhìn tuyệt thật
Cứ như là vào thế giới cổ tích ý

----------

